# Driving in Tiptronic/Manumatic everyday



## Mr Cracker (Apr 26, 2015)

Basically I enjoy driving more in Tiptronic mode. Yes, I I'd much rather have a manual but it wasn't my choice.

Is driving everyday using Tiptronic bad for the engine or transmission? 

Thanks


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

0-30mph city driving I use light throttle and full automatic mode, once in M5 speed range I use manual mode the rest of the time. I have just under 100,000 miles and have noticed no extra wear using the transmission & shifter as designed.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks , I will stick to driving in manual mode, unless specified otherwise. It's just more engaging and fun.


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 6, 2014)

Same with me. I'm the first owner of my 2014 LT Cruze and use the slap shift frequently because I do a lot of city driving. So far I've accumulated 45,500 miles with no engine or transmission problems.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I enjoy it for one specific ramp by my house where you come off one highway and jump onto another. But the ramp is a shared on ramp/off ramp, so I use the manual mode to put my rims around 1800 so that I can shoot right out.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I use manual mode quite a lot in the winter especially when the engine is still cold as that transmission just refuses to shift and I prefer to keep the rpms low. Does take a little longer to warm up that way, but that has been minimized since we bought a new place with a semi-heated attached garage.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I use manual mode on entrance ramps and on the curvy roads I live around. It's nice to figure out the power band and come out of a corner with some good momentum.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I use it a lot. Especially when I am down town doing a lot stop and go. I think it saves the transmission since it isn't hunting when you are not going that fast. I do enjoy it to. Ever since I put it all Amsoil transmission fluid it shifts a lot better in manual mode.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I use it in stop and go traffic as well, hate using the automatic because it goes in and out of gears too often when in 0-30-0 mph traffic


----------



## Mr Cracker (Apr 26, 2015)

sparkman said:


> It's nice to figure out the power band and come out of a corner with some good momentum.


I love that feeling as well! :th_salute:


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

pL2014 said:


> I use manual mode quite a lot in the winter especially when the engine is still cold as that transmission just refuses to shift and I prefer to keep the rpms low. Does take a little longer to warm up that way, but that has been minimized since we bought a new place with a semi-heated attached garage.


Definitely why I use it in winter as well.


----------

